# [Q] pay range for a fresh EMT-B in SoCal, Orange County area?



## DryZatara (Jan 31, 2011)

First off, this forum is a great place. Thank you.

Anytime I'm feeling overly nervous and anxious (as a fresh EMT), I read some of the posts and threads here. I immediately feel better after getting a feel for what to expect from the veterans' accounts. Also knowing that the field of Emergency Medicine is occupied by compassionate people like you (plural) helps ease intimidation factor, too.


So, I took my sweet time passing the NREMT and getting all the necessary certs. and cards. Now I'm close to being hired as a EMT-B.

One thing that I always feel uncertain about the hiring process is the very final negotiation about pay with your employer. I would very much appreciate the help, if I may get a general range of pay for a no prior exp. EMT-B in Orange County in Southern California area.

The website payscale.com gives a hourly range of $9.80~15.30 with $11.80 being the median. I'm not too sure how valid that website is.

BLS gives too wide a salary range that includes earnings from EMT-B to Paramedics. Also, it doesn't account for regional differences, making it difficult for me to get a good idea.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2011)

i am also looking for work as an EMT-Basic. From what i have seen online, talking to friends who work as EMT's the info from payscale.com seems pretty accurate for OC, Riverside county, and San Ber County. i just applied for a job thats 15/hr so i know that the pay can get up that high.


----------



## certff99 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just went to care ambulance less than an hour ago... they are not hiring till fall.


----------



## riverdude (Jan 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> i am also looking for work as an EMT-Basic. From what i have seen online, talking to friends who work as EMT's the info from payscale.com seems pretty accurate for OC, Riverside county, and San Ber County. i just applied for a job thats 15/hr so i know that the pay can get up that high.



15 seems like it might be at the top of the scale.  Fresh out of EMT school I would expect more in the $9-12 range.  (I worked for Care a few years ago)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2011)

riverdude said:


> 15 seems like it might be at the top of the scale.  Fresh out of EMT school I would expect more in the $9-12 range.  (I worked for Care a few years ago)



yeah that seems about right for hospitals and Ambulance companies. also just a tip if you have any casinos in your area look there for EMT jobs. its not ideal but it is a job as an EMT. the one i applied for has full benfits, everything that a normal job has, full time and starting pay at 15.


----------



## John E (Jan 31, 2011)

*Not to sound disheartening...*

but you're not gonna make anywhere near $15 per hour as an EMT-B in SoCal without any experience and I'd be shocked if you'd ever make that much even with experience working for a private ambulance company.

The pay is based on the skill level that the job entails and the overwhelming number of people who are certified and willing to work for just over minimum wages. If I were you, I'd be looking for a job where you can possibly use your EMT training that doesn't involve an ambulance company. ie, the casino that was mentioned would be a good start assuming you're old enough to work at one.

Good luck.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> yeah that seems about right for hospitals and Ambulance companies. also just a tip if you have any casinos in your area look there for EMT jobs. its not ideal but it is a job as an EMT. the one i applied for has full benfits, everything that a normal job has, full time and starting pay at 15.



Pechanga or Morongo? I like the Morongo EMT's a lot. I worked in the Pass for awhile and they are solid, always 1st into anything on Casino property, and for the most part, solid BLS providers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> Pechanga or Morongo? I like the Morongo EMT's a lot. I worked in the Pass for awhile and they are solid, always 1st into anything on Casino property, and for the most part, solid BLS providers.



Morongo Casino. Full Time all shifts available. full benefits everything. $15/hr and only qualifications that are listed are HS Diploma or GED and EMT Cert.


----------



## surfinluke (Jan 31, 2011)

Working as an EMT in a casino most often does not provide the necessary experience for medic schools. The majority of medic schools are looking for pre-hospital ambulance experience. Just an FYI.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2011)

surfinluke said:


> Working as an EMT in a casino most often does not provide the necessary experience for medic schools. The majority of medic schools are looking for pre-hospital ambulance experience. Just an FYI.



thanks for that info. at this point i just want a job as an EMT to get some money and experience to get hired at an ambulance company. i currently have in 11 applications at various locations. and Morongo's website said they pay for all the CE hours you need to keep your certs valid.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 31, 2011)

surfinluke said:


> Working as an EMT in a casino most often does not provide the necessary experience for medic schools. The majority of medic schools are looking for pre-hospital ambulance experience. Just an FYI.



RCC will take the casino exp.


----------



## looker (Feb 1, 2011)

Pay scale in socal is pretty simple. Minimum wage to around $15(this is with many years of experience). The simple truth is that there are way too many emt's compare to available positions. As such you can be replaced in as little as couple of hours.


----------



## DryZatara (Feb 1, 2011)

This is what I love about this forum: reliable info from credible people. You are all great.

This has given me a good idea of what the pay range would be like.

I just did some number-crunching and I realized that I won't be able to cover my most essential costs fully (gas, groceries, rent, school) if I was earning $11.50/hour.

It would, however, just barely cover it if I was allowed to work 2.5 hours of overtime each week or roughly 10 hours per month.

So this makes me wonder, do some ambulance companies frown upon or forbid doing consistent overtime work?


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 1, 2011)

It will most likely depend on the company. My company does not care as long as it is needed. Like if people call out sick they send out texts for the shift. There are some part time/per a diem people here who work 45+ hours a week.


----------



## surfinluke (Feb 1, 2011)

DryZatara said:


> This is what I love about this forum: reliable info from credible people. You are all great.
> 
> This has given me a good idea of what the pay range would be like.
> 
> ...




I know at my company there are plenty of overtime shifts available. I could work 80+ hours/week if i so desired. Pretty much all ambulance companies allow it. They make so much money per transport that they can afford to pay you OT to run those calls.


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2011)

I also applied for morongo casino's EMT spot  good luck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> I also applied for morongo casino's EMT spot  good luck.



awwww dang. i was hoping i would be the only to apply so i would definatly get that position haha. Good luck


----------



## exodus (Feb 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> awwww dang. i was hoping i would be the only to apply so i would definatly get that position haha. Good luck



Lmao. We'll see who gets it!


----------



## Monkey (Feb 2, 2011)

FYI. Barona is in need of EMT's right now... but... their EMS Director said he can't hire right now due to budget.  They pay $14ish.  I'd suggest that even though they're not hiring right now... get a resume up there, as that freeze will be lifted eventually.


----------



## wirk242 (Feb 6, 2011)

Monkey said:


> FYI. Barona is in need of EMT's right now... but... their EMS Director said he can't hire right now due to budget.  They pay $14ish.  I'd suggest that even though they're not hiring right now... get a resume up there, as that freeze will be lifted eventually.



Hi, do you think you can PM me some contact info for the EMS director so I can drop off an resume. Thanks!

I am getting tired of running the dialysis train every morning.


----------

